# Any Suggestions or Similar Experiences



## Erik Baker (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello, I am new to this forum. I have been mulling over seeking a support group for years to discuss my chronic constipation/diarrhea. I was wondering if any one else has had similar experiences as I have had, and if they have suggestions.

Up to about age 30, I took for granted taking a bowel movement. All of the sudden, I was awakened by urgent diarrhea in the middle of the night, and things have not been the same since. I am now 42 and still struggling. At 30, I went through a myriad of tests and the GI expert concluded I had "IBS". The basic advice was to increase my fiber intake. That advice helped somewhat, at least I wasn't awakened anymore. However, I still always struggle with gas/bloating and fluctuate between constipation and diarrhea. There have been periods where I don't feel bad, but generally, I always feel an inherent "tightness" in mu lower abdomen and I always feel I have to go to the bathroom. I have tried everything, I have tried taking foods out of my diet, eating at different frequencies/times, etc. but I never feel completely comfortable.

It got pretty bad a few years back, to the point where I did not eat enough since everything I ate (and still eat) turns into a crampy/bloaty/sticky sloppy mess and suppresses my appetite; it's hard to eat when your stomach always feel distended and you have bloating in your lower abs. I am starting to eat more now; but I still struggling with IBS. I don't remember the last time I have had a normal bowel movement; it always ends with a struggle with severe cramping, then an episode of constipation and sometimes followed by severe diarrhea. I am at the point now, where I have normally two episodes of IBS bowel movements during the day, when I awake, and anywhere between 1 and 3:30 in the afternoon. In between, I feel bloaty pretty much all day, I have no appetite, and everything I eat distends my stomach and lower abdomen.

I work out like a fiend to get this garbage out of my body, otherwise, I feel like garbage the rest of the evening, and have to force myself to eat at dinner. If I don't work out "enough" this stuff stays trapped in my body.

Since my IBS tends to flare up during the day, I tend to eat the large proportion of my calories over the course of 2-3 hours up to about one hour before bedtime. At least then I can let my stomach settle prior to going to bed, and the IBS seems to die down at night during sleep (and I can sleep through passing gas, etc.).

This issue is a real struggle for me. It tires me out, I try to ignore the sometimes overwhelming feeling that I have to go to the bathroom, and struggle to determine whether or not I actually have to go. This is very debilitating, and limits me socially, I feel the need to stay near home in the afternoon since I anticipate a bad bowel session; and after about 4 PM I am wiped out since I normally have had to deal with a painful and exhausting session with my bowel movement and from working out so hard (and from dealing with bloating all day).

I am tired and sore. My rear end hurts, my body hurts, and I would like to get my life back. Is any one else going through the same stuff I am going through? Any advice?

I am not looking for sympathy, I just want some reassurance that I am not the only one dealing with this. This affect my concentration and productivity tremendously. My mind/body connection struggles mightily. I feel guilty, and sometimes I feel like this is my fault.

Any feedback and/or suggestions would be nice. All my visits with the so-called MD "professionals" has not helped.

Thanks.

Erik


----------



## shell888 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi erik, sounds like you've been having quite a hard time with this, I sympathise with you as even though I am so much younger than you I was struggling with these symptoms for a while up until about 2 years ago. It was so hard to cope with as I had a really bad problem with gas too and It made me scared to eat as I didn't want the embarrassment of it when I was around other people. and then every time I ate a meal my belly would be swollen and I would feel so full and bloated, and then I would have a constant knotting feeling in my stomach. eating too late in the day though made it a lot worse for me, I would never sleep through the night as it was too painful and uncomfortable, so being tired made it ten times worse.

I am pleased to say though after a lot of research online (doctors advice was useless) I have worked out a way to control it that completely works for me and amazingly it has improved my quality of life so much.

Basically Its all about eating the right sorts of fibre. there are 2 kinds, soluble fibre is the good fibre for ibs and you should base your meals and snacks around these sorts of foods. These foods include, oats, rice, pasta, fresh white bread, potatoes, quinoa, banana, avocado and any root vegetables.

Basically if you eat lots of these soluble fibre foods then you will be able to tolerate small amounts of other foods that may usually cause you a problem. and only ever eat soluble fibre on an empty stomach.

Also it is important to eat regular meals through the day. it works for me to eat small meals every 3 hours. its hard to stick to though especially when your at work etc but the emptier your stomach is the more sensitive it will be.

being cautious with high fat foods its also important and anything high in fructose. it a was a complete change of lifestyle for me but it works, eating well and avoiding processed crap is essential if you want to reduce your symptoms. look on this website www.*helpforibs*.com/ it gives all the information about the sorts of foods you need to be eating. it helped me a lot. I hope you manage to find something that works.


----------



## Erik Baker (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks Shell... I've tried to eat a good balance of soluble/insoluble fiber without overdoing it. That has helped a little. I have also tried snacking throughout the day to keep my belly full, but that does not seem to work. It seems like everything I eat, regardless of the character (i.e fruit/cereal, etc.) reaches a certain point in my colon and turns into a gassy/liquidy mess; I can feel it. Eventually, this mess works it's way to lower abdomen and results in a lot of discomfort.

It seems like I have a spastic colon or some sort of goofy disconnect between my brain and colon. It's very frustrating. I've tried bentyl to try to calm the colon (in theory); but it just made tired. I've also tried an anti-depressant (citolopram).

It seems as if my symptoms start to subside after about 3:30 or 4 PM, so then I finally have an appetite, and consume most of calories after that point.

I wish I could get a colon/bowel transplant or something, or some way to stop this (what I think is) a spastic colon.

Thanks!

Erik


----------

